# Frisco Pier



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OK,yeap curiousty got the better of me..   I called over there to find out just how many kings have been caught off there this yr.. Well,the guy couldn't answer that question. BUT he did tell me how many they have caught this week>>>8 or 10!! I then asked how many cobes this yr,he knew the answer was over 100!  

I'm here ta tellya folks,maybe we will go back to the oledays on that set of planks after all..  

BTW,checked in with Avon,guy said that they hadn't caught but 4 and about the same number of cobes..  That was the norm back in the day though,Frisco usually caught the kings and Avon caught the drum.. Anyway,I'm going to get an exact number of kings for this yr from someone in the know..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm...whats funner...drum from the surf or from the planks?....either way I doubt Ill catch one lol


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Well..................................*

My opinion is that they are fun anytime  

I think the struggle to land them is tougher from the beach.

Not as much "angle". Lifting them to the surface is easier than dragging them to shore  

><))))*>


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Big EL said:


> My opinion is that they are fun anytime
> 
> I think the struggle to land them is tougher from the beach.
> 
> ...


How many have you put in a net in a 30 m.p.h. northeast wind?  

When the conditions are at thier best, it's not as easy as you may think. I kinda think that landing them on the beach is easy. Once you see which way he wants to go, just get out in front of him and he'll come right on to you. 

It's all a moot point anyway......It's really rare to catch one on the planks anyway.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*frisco pier*



Drumdum said:


> OK,yeap curiousty got the better of me..   I called over there to find out just how many kings have been caught off there this yr.. Well,the guy couldn't answer that question. BUT he did tell me how many they have caught this week>>>8 or 10!! I then asked how many cobes this yr,he knew the answer was over 100!
> 
> I'm here ta tellya folks,maybe we will go back to the oledays on that set of planks after all..
> 
> BTW,checked in with Avon,guy said that they hadn't caught but 4 and about the same number of cobes..  That was the norm back in the day though,Frisco usually caught the kings and Avon caught the drum.. Anyway,I'm going to get an exact number of kings for this yr from someone in the know..


I have fished Frisco pier the last 4 weekends and there has NOT been a 100 cobes caught, not even close. We've had some fun days but not like in the old days. PS: Tried king rig with circle hook, had nice king slam it and take off for Bermuda, anybody wanna buy a bunch of circle hooks? Going back to what works, if it ain't broke, don't mess with it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> I have fished Frisco pier the last 4 weekends and there has NOT been a 100 cobes caught, not even close. We've had some fun days but not like in the old days. PS: Tried king rig with circle hook, had nice king slam it and take off for Bermuda, anybody wanna buy a bunch of circle hooks? Going back to what works, if it ain't broke, don't mess with it.


 I'm going to call again this afternoon,the "youngen" that talked to me could be the problem here..  I'll see if I can get a more acurate figure..


Big El,if you ever land one off the planks in a stiff current or try to net one in a breaking sea,you will change your opinion,trustme..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well,to make sure I got an acurate report,I drove down there..  

The "more acurate numbers" are kind of a disappointment,but better'n last yr.. 11kings 12 cobes.. Looked throught the pics,bunches of cuddas and jackcravelles too.. We'll see what happens in Sept,used to be thier best month..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Well,to make sure I got an acurate report,I drove down there..
> 
> The "more acurate numbers" are kind of a disappointment,but better'n last yr.. 11kings 12 cobes.. Looked throught the pics,bunches of cuddas and jackcravelles too.. We'll see what happens in Sept,used to be thier best month..


Have you ever known a pier to tell the truth when you call, lol.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Have you ever known a pier to tell the truth when you call, lol.


 Ya definatly got a point...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Frisco seems the place to be right now...Water is freezing in Rodanthe ,cause of the SW wind..We can't catch a break...

If you decide to fish this weekend DD...give me a call..I am about caught up with the "honey-do list"...might join ya


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tater's bday party sat,but sun RW and I might go wreckin,wanna do that??


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ol Fish Milita aint telln no lie about the water being cold, when I hit it the past few days things shrunk up quick and I was wondern with water this cold if the drum were a runnen.
Oh yea and Rob your boss lady *dear sweet lady she is* did say she had ya on honey do list duty and thanked me for feeding ya the other night. Man, he can eat some fried up Cobe


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Shooter..The one thing I hear most is.."I'd rather clothe him,than feed him"...thanks for the fish..sorry you had no where to drive and the water was cold..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

DD I got to work at Hatteras Jack all day...Sunday,but thank you anyway..kill something for me..


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

OK let's get to the bottom line what is bgeing caught at the pier and why not one person who has fiahed each pier report what's being caught remember we are trying to help each other at least that's why I give a report


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*cocoflea*



cocoflea said:


> OK let's get to the bottom line what is bgeing caught at the pier and why not one person who has fiahed each pier report what's being caught remember we are trying to help each other at least that's why I give a report


 Second post pretty much sums it up,they lied on the phone first time.. Avon was truthful..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Kings/cobia/shark*



cocoflea said:


> OK let's get to the bottom line what is bgeing caught at the pier and why not one person who has fiahed each pier report what's being caught remember we are trying to help each other at least that's why I give a report


My son and I fished Frisco Pier sunday, I got a 27 lb king, he got a 43 lb king, and Garrod got a 30 lb cobia. We also caught a number of spotted sharks on king rigs. There were 4 other king strikes without hookup.

Bottom fishing for anything other than rays, sand perch and the occasional croaker, has not been productive.

would post pic of kings but can't figure out how.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hear anything from Seabear, DD? He said he was headin out there(Frisco) this week........nice job fishloser&co.!!!!!.....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fishloser*

You send those pics to me [email protected] ,and I'll see if I can't get them up for ya.. A 43lb king is worth a gander...  

"R" haven't had chance to talk with him yet will see him tomorrow..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> You send those pics to me [email protected] ,and I'll see if I can't get them up for ya.. A 43lb king is worth a gander...
> 
> "R" haven't had chance to talk with him yet will see him tomorrow..


pic sent


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

My Buddy Ronnie lost a Cuda on Frisco yesterday and that was the only big fish hooked ..Nothing out there today..

There was a Drum Blitz on Rodanthe Pier Monday Night..bunch kids fishing on the bottom after dark..for sharks...9 rods in the water..all of them went off at once..only 3 hit the planks ..largest 39 inches..lost a few citations to the pilings..


----------



## Fisher4Life (Jul 27, 2005)

what have people been catching on the piers down there and how big


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

fish militia said:


> My Buddy Ronnie lost a Cuda on Frisco yesterday and that was the only big fish hooked ..Nothing out there today..
> 
> There was a Drum Blitz on Rodanthe Pier Monday Night..bunch kids fishing on the bottom after dark..for sharks...9 rods in the water..all of them went off at once..only 3 hit the planks ..largest 39 inches..lost a few citations to the pilings..


And you didnt call me?? and to think I feed him cobe and beer... 1-800-FISH-HOE


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish militia said:


> My Buddy Ronnie lost a Cuda on Frisco yesterday and that was the only big fish hooked ..Nothing out there today..
> 
> There was a Drum Blitz on Rodanthe Pier Monday Night..bunch kids fishing on the bottom after dark..for sharks...9 rods in the water..all of them went off at once..only 3 hit the planks ..largest 39 inches..lost a few citations to the pilings..


 That's why the message on my recorder from some moron wantin a "gaurantee"...  

Sorry couldn't get back,felt like dodo yesterday,not much better this mornin......  

I bet those youngens had a ball,also,tells ya that school is still hangin on the outside,just like last yr..... Shame Kitty Hawk ain't still here,you'd see some REAL FIREWORKS THEN,especially come Sept...

FISHER4LIFE,44lb kings and such,gonna try to get a pic posted for fishloser,hmmm,name doesn't seem to fit does it,more like fishcatcher..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fish4life,here's a pic of one of them...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks drumdum for posting pic of my son (Jason) with his king. We will be down again this weekend, hopefully this time MY king will be biggger.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish! Congrats.


----------



## Fisher4Life (Jul 27, 2005)

how big is that king


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just looking at the pic, I'd have to say 43#....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Just looking at the pic, I'd have to say 43#....


43 lbs, 58 inches x 16 inches


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fishloser*

From the looks of where the blood is on that fish,looks as though someone knew how to handle a gaff...


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> From the looks of where the blood is on that fish,looks as though someone knew how to handle a gaff...


The gaffer's name is Jeremy, a young boy who is very good with gaff. He stuck both Kings in the head area.

PS: one of these days one of your rooms will be available when we come down. I don't usually make reservations well in advance as wind and water conditions dictate where we go each weekend. Since it is a 5-6 hr drive for me I like to go where odds are best for hookup, plus in most cases I just drive down, fish, then drive home. Wife thinks I'm crazy, she don't understand I'm a fishing addict, lol.


----------

